# PRSI exemption at age 66



## agoose (17 Oct 2008)

When one partner in a married couple reaches 65 and they are jointly assessed for income tax purposes their joint income is considered exempt to €40,000 irrespective of the age of the younger spouse from that tax year on.

Anyone over 66 is exempt from paying PRSI.

If one partner in a married couple reaches 66, does that mean that the younger spouse is also exempt from PRSI from that year on?


Does anyone know if PRSI and levies are due on a UK social security pension considering recipient is under 66?


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Oct 2008)

agoose said:


> If one partner in a married couple reaches 66, does that mean that the younger spouse is also exempt from PRSI from that year on?


 
As far as I am aware no. The income of the younger individual will be chargeable until they reach 66. 




agoose said:


> Does anyone know if PRSI and levies are due on a UK social security pension considering recipient is under 66?


 
PRSI is not charged on the pension but if total income exceeds the threshold for the 2% Health Levy then that levy will be charged on the relrvant income including the foreign pension.


----------

